

Ask HN: What do you avoid saying on HN for fear of being downvoted? - thewarrior


======
mattwritescode
Not so much what I say but more what I do.

Asking stupid questions for one.

If only I could down vote this stupidly pointless post.

------
valarauca1
Pretty much anything saying THE CLOUD isn't the one true way of the world, and
thanking the STARS Amazon Cloud and all of its features exist regardless of
price (or any Cloud provider). I've done this a few times, even backed with
financial data. Got down voted to hell.

------
JesseAldridge
Pretty much anything that runs contrary to libertarian politics.

~~~
figglesonrails
"bahahaha" in response to something that amuses me. Usually, I just have to
click a stupid upvote button instead.

^-- this is generally what I avoid, plz no downvotes. :(

------
angersock
Nothing.

I don't moderate my posts without good cause, and even in those cases I tend
to append edits instead of changing content--a practice both more honest and
respectful of others.

I can count on one hand the number of posts I've deleted, only two of which
were in poor enough taste that I felt strongly enough to remove them.

Your karma score, beyond a perhaps ten or so points, is inconsequential--if
you write things that are worth reading, you need not fear reprisal. An
individual post (or posts, or thread) may lose you a few or a few dozen or a
few hundred points of PG Funbucks, but if you _generally_ engage in thoughtful
discussion it is only a temporary setback.

I believe it would be very much a loss were everyone here to self-censor
because they're afraid of losing points in a token economy.

Think clearly, write carefully, and post fearlessly.

------
chippy
nice try!

